# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá nhanh một vài món ủng hộ từ thiện.

## mylove299

Chào toàn thể mọi người trên điễn đàn, em xin vào thẳng luôn vấn đề. Hiện em đang công tác tại ĐH SPKT HCM, cách đây vài ngày một học trò cũ liên hệ với em xin được sự giúp đỡ về một trường hợp một cháu bé bệnh tim hiểm nghèo, chi phí điều trị cao trong khi gia đình lại không đủ điều kiện. Lý do em này tìm đến em vì khi em còn học mình cũng hay tổ chức kêu gọi quyên góp cho một số trường hợp, nhưng sau này vì một số điều không cho phép trong giảng dạy nên em dừng lại. Khi bạn sinh viên này xin giúp đỡ thì mình không nỡ từ chối được. 
Vì vậy em mở topic này xem có gì không dùng đưa lên cho ai cần, Toàn bộ số tiền em sẽ đưa đi ủng hộ cháu. Kế hoạch là chiều T6 em sẽ lên viện nhi đồng 2 gặp trực tiếp gia đình cháu.
ms1. Tay quay không dây cho NC Studio xài vài lần như mới.
ms2. Tay quay phát xung Fanuc.
ms3. bàn chân không kích thước 190x290
ms4. cặp AC servo mitshubishi
ms5. đồng hồ so cũ
ms6. bắn vít xài pin, pin chai rồi ạ.









Giá khởi điểm: 0đ
Bước giá: chia hết cho 10k
Thời điểm kết thúc: 22g ngày 8-11-2018.

Tài khoản Thanh toán: VCB chi nhánh đông sài gòn, Chủ TK Nguyễn Văn Minh, STK: 0381000509420


PS/ một vài hình ảnh thông tin thêm.
[IMG]ttp://sv1.upsieutoc.com/2018/11/08/45381846_276989783020295_5024301507919478784_n.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Tay quay không dây NC MS1: 200K

----------


## huyquynhbk

trong 4 món thì e cần mỗi cái tay quay không dây NC . e theo MS1 : 300k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Ms 1 350k
Ms 2 200k

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Tay quay không dây này chạy Mach3 được không ạ ? em bỏ 400k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Tay quay không dây này chạy Mach3 được không ạ ? em bỏ 400k


Chỉ chạy dc cho nc studio thui

----------


## huyquynhbk

lên tiếp nào . MS1 410K

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Ms 1 450k ủng hộ từ thiện mà

----------


## zinken2

ms1 470k tay dk nc

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Lên nha 480k ms 1

----------


## zinken2

lan dau tien dau gia thang cuoc

----------


## mylove299

Vậy là chỉ có 2 ms 1 2 đc đấu chúc mừng bác zinken thắng ms 1 giá 470k và bác nguyennhungcdtht ms 2 vs giá 200k. 
Các bác liên hệ zalo hsy call 0938839394 nhé. Cảm ơn cả nhà.

----------

huanpt, zinken2

----------


## huanpt

Để bé mổ xong, làm 1 đợt nữa. 
Lần này làm cập rập quá. Hẹn vài ngày nữa... :Frown:

----------


## zinken2

> Vậy là chỉ có 2 ms 1 2 đc đấu chúc mừng bác zinken thắng ms 1 giá 470k và bác nguyennhungcdtht ms 2 vs giá 200k. 
> Các bác liên hệ zalo hsy call 0938839394 nhé. Cảm ơn cả nhà.


ad zalo và hồi âm bác rồi nhé. cho mình số tk

----------

